# einige Fragen zu html



## keinPlan (29. Juni 2003)

Hi erstmal an alle,

dass ist mein erster eintrag in diesem Forum also wenn hier was nicht klappt einfach ignorieren.

so...

Jetzt sag ich mal ich will 

-> Mit welchem Befehl kann man die farben des Scrollbalkens ändern?
   (Bsp. wie auf dieser site hier)
-> wie kann ich das Kontex menu (rechte maustaste) auf meiner site 
   ausblenden??
-> ich habe meine site mit dem photoshop slice Werkzeug geschnitten 
   und als html abgespeichert. Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass wenn ich 
   jetzt über jede der geschnittenen jpegs gehe, kommt das kleine
   menu was bei win xp immer bei bildern erscheint. (das menu wo es 
   die optionen gibt wie zb. bild speichern, bild drucken und so 
   weiter...
   wie kann ich das menu deaktivieren??
-> wie lautet der code wenn ein fenster immer genau an die grösse des bildes angepasst ist?? 
(Bsp. ___LINK___ ihr müsst noch auf FULL-VIEW klicken!!!)


wenn ihr fragen habt oder was weiss ich dann postet die bitte...
ich würde mich über jede hilfe freuen...



__________EEkO__________- - -


----------



## Leola13 (29. Juni 2003)

Hai,

da kann ich einfach nicht anders und muss Dir antworten.

HTML und Co. ==>  Selfhtml von Stefan Münz

Ansonsten :         

 



Ciao


----------



## keinPlan (29. Juni 2003)

wahrscheinlich hört sich dat für alle an die nen plan haben kake an...aber was meinst du mit selfhtml stefan münz???

ist das eine homepage oder ein user in diesem forum oder was weiss ich??!






keinPlan


----------



## keinPlan (29. Juni 2003)

har har 





bin doch nich so blöd wie ich mich gebe....

habe verstanden.....




dann schau ich mal


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Juni 2003)

keinPlan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -> Mit welchem Befehl kann man die farben des Scrollbalkens ändern?
> (Bsp. wie auf dieser site hier)


1) HTML kennt keine Befehle, da es eine Auszeichnungssprache und keine Programmiersprache ist.
2) Das geht mit CSS
3) http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials6331.html



> -> wie kann ich das Kontex menu (rechte maustaste) auf meiner site
> ausblenden??


http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials5853.html



> -> ich habe meine site mit dem photoshop slice Werkzeug geschnitten
> und als html abgespeichert. Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass wenn ich
> jetzt über jede der geschnittenen jpegs gehe, kommt das kleine
> menu was bei win xp immer bei bildern erscheint. (das menu wo es
> ...


http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials19214.html



> -> wie lautet der code wenn ein fenster immer genau an die grösse des bildes angepasst ist??
> (Bsp. ___LINK___ ihr müsst noch auf FULL-VIEW klicken!!!)


Das Fenster war nicht an die Größe angepasst - es war kleiner, man musst scrollen. Aber ich denk du suchst einfach ein PopUp Fenster...
Das funktioniert in etwa so:


```
window.open("http://google.de","Popup","width=640,height=410,screenX=0,screenY=200,locationbar=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=no");
```
Das ganze ist javascript - wie es einzubauen ist findest du 
1) http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.phpthreadid=116646
2) http://www.selfhtml.net/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


Soviel dazu. Dann möchte ich dich noch drauf Hinweisen doch bitte die Netiquette zu beachten -> http://www.tutorials.de/home.php?link=netiquette (Besonders Punkt 12) - gibt einige Leute hier, die darauf sehr großen wert legen...

Das nächste mal bitte erst  Ich musste erst Überlegen ob du den Post ernst meinst, oder uns nur gewaltig verarschen wolltest... Das waren die vier am häufigsten gestellten Fragen im Webmaster-Forum ÜBERHAUPT


bye


----------



## keinPlan (30. Juni 2003)

sorry wenn ihr gedacht habt das ich euch verarschen will aber so ist es nicht.  

ich habe schlicht und einfach keine ahnung und kenne wirklich nur die Grundbefehle von HTML.

Trotzdem vielen dank das ihr mir alle weitergeholfen habt ich werde mich auch mal im photoshop forum umschauen weil das ist meine stärke.  ;-) 

keinPlan


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von keinPlan _
> *Trotzdem vielen dank das ihr mir alle weitergeholfen habt ich werde mich auch mal im photoshop forum umschauen weil das ist meine stärke.  ;-) *



Ohgott! Alles, nur das nicht! Bitte nicht! Hilfeeeeeee!!!


----------

